
The Next Generation Communications Privacy Act - prajjwal
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2013/08/the_next_genera.html
======
bowlofpetunias
> _it should impose a two-part territoriality regime with a mandatory rule
> structure for United States-based users and a permissive regime for users
> located abroad._

I'm pretty sure that explicitly legislating that while the whole world is
watching would be the nail in the coffin for the international US cloud and
online services business...

